# Dreading



## buddogmutt (Jun 6, 2016)

Just a couple pics of a few recent batches, I really like the "dewaxed" version over the traditional wax.

Wax b4 dewaxing. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 6, 2016)

After dewaxing 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 6, 2016)

Cookies run 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2016)

wow, how did you do that?  nice to see you bud!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks interesting. Do you use that for DAB?


----------

